# Great Office Space



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

This is quite the office aquarium.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you see the 1st cubicle there with just the computer, that guy called in sick, it was his day to do the waer change :lol:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I wanna work there! There's even another section on the right. I would like to take even a small tank to my office, but some people at my work are such jerks... who knows what they would do to it on the off shifts.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Where do I send my application? Problem with my office is that temperature control on weekends is lacking. Wonder what kind of fish are in there?


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Joea; do you know any of the specs. of that tank?? Like how many gallons, filtration, heating and types of fish??

It looks sweet!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that would make my day sooooooooooooooo awesome


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Wow, now that is seriously cool, although I wouldn't get much work done if there were _any_ fish of interest in the tank/s.

Wonder what they're using for water movement through there....


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sorry BurgerKing I just stumbled upon it online. There was no info on it at all.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats ok, i searched Unique Aquariums on google and this showed up. Went to the site and they had no info on it!! :x


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone has a green fish sitting on top of their monitor too :lol: That is just to cool! I wonder if there are dividers in the tank to keep the fish from all going to one end :-?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dewdrop said:


> I wonder if there are dividers in the tank to keep the fish from all going to one end :-?


If not, I bet none of those fish are as fat as mine are!

Can you imagine what you could get away with cichlid wise in a tank like that without dividers?

You wouldn't have to worry much about the stocking because they just might never run into each other! :roll:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

wow. insane. nuts. crazy. awesome. sick. soo many words to express my feelings right now


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

:fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Looks to me like they are 6 sepperate "L" shaped tanks... Looking at the white diviers where they join. Can't imagine the $ amount to do it all. What a company that must be.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

That's way cool.

Paul


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

looks like 1 tank and the dividers are to either keep certain fish in certain areas or keep them in all parts of the tank


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's just wire channels, to keep the cords organize for the computers. They run over the top of the tank and down the side.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This has been posted before..

I believe someone had said it was Tetra's office, or something like that.


----------



## olidgester (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a great office from your company. The aquarium could lessen the stress and it is environment friendly design. The office looks comfortable and wide.


----------



## SAMhap (Aug 21, 2010)

opcorn: :thumb: :drooling: 8)


----------

